# Travelling with tortoise



## caymaria (Aug 16, 2011)

I am leaving tomorrow for a 29 hour drive. My tortoise will be with me (about a year old, small, greek). What is the best way to transport him with me in my vehicle and where can I find something to generate heat, like a heat pack, etc? I can't order it online because I waited till the last minute! (so much going on) so it's too late now. I am leaving in the morning. Any ideas? Thanks so much!


----------



## hoopalou (Aug 16, 2011)

I think you are probably better keeping him as cool as possible so that he can 'sleep' the journey.


----------



## zesty_17 (Aug 16, 2011)

caymaria said:


> I am leaving tomorrow for a 29 hour drive. My tortoise will be with me (about a year old, small, greek). What is the best way to transport him with me in my vehicle and where can I find something to generate heat, like a heat pack, etc? I can't order it online because I waited till the last minute! (so much going on) so it's too late now. I am leaving in the morning. Any ideas? Thanks so much!


 
lighter converter/adapter sold at walmart can allow you to plug in a heat pad for him in the car....


----------



## bikerchicspain (Aug 16, 2011)

I think it would be better to keep him warm, If he gets too cold it could cause all sorts of problems.
If you wanted to keep him warm use a hot water bottle, the ones they use to warm your bed up, Take a flask (thermo) full of hot water to do refills when it gets cold.
When i travelled with my Henri he was in a shoe box and covered with a towel, but it was quite warm..


----------



## cemmons12 (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah zesty_17 has the right idea, in my opinion.


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 16, 2011)

Where are you traveling from and to? Usually this time of year, your not going to need any kind of heating. I would be more concerned about too much heat. Make plans for what you will do when you park you car for the "quick" trip to the tiolet along the way or a food stop. Cars heat up very quickly and I am guessing your going to be using a plastic box to travel with? Those can be come ovens even quicker inside a hot vehicle or even if the sun is hitting the box just right as your traveling along. Frequently look at the box to be sure it stays out of the hot sun. Place a towel over it for a wee bit of insulation from all temp changes (plus keeping him in the dark, often helps them to stay more in sleeping mode and not get as restless). Keep in mind, if you use AC it can chill him and/or cause cold drafts.

Can you take a larger box along for his time at night while your stopped at your motel? Then use a smaller one for actual traveling. Place it somewhere snug, when incase of a sudden stop, the tortoise doesn't go flying nor does his box. Having something to help cushion him while moving is helpful...like the soft bedding (having a senior moment and can't think what it is called) most often you see snake folks using it.

When you stop, take him out and look at him. Even perhaps offer him his water dish for a quick soak or some food. For that short of time, he doesn't have to eat, but he might enjoy a bite or two... and it may make you feel better too.

If you have a small enough tortoise, take a just larger then him container along with you too and a bag to carry it in. Using the bag, if you go inside to eat or for any amount of time, hide him in that bag within his small container and he can go inside, too. No one will be the wiser and you can relax knowing he won't over heat out in the car.


----------



## caymaria (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I am travelling to from NJ to TX to live. We usually do not crank up the AC as it is (I am anemic so I can't stand the cold air on me) but we will crack our windows or leave them down. I'm wondering if this would be sufficient without the heat. Also, I will take him with me when I go into a building, etc. I was thinking a large shoebox with a hole on the side (about size of quarter) and a towel and some substrate inside it to keep it dark. I definitely wont leave him in the heat in the car when going in a building. Also, TX has some pretty hot weather now and a drought. About 100-105 degrees some days. We have a patio and I was planning on putting his enclosure out there most of the time (it has protection from predators and a hide away as well - actually, it's a zoo med for now - the wood box) Do you think this is too hot for him? While he's small, I really wanted to get him used to the outdoors starting in his enclosure. Or should I bring him in at night? I thought the weather there would be perfect for him to be outside most of the time, but it's been so hot I just don't know. Any input would be appreciated. Thanks again!


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 16, 2011)

You should be fine without added heat. As to the new place... how much shade in that spot? Is it on or right next to things like cement or metal? I would take a couple of days and do heat readings using the empty housing unit where your thinking of putting it. He would not suffer being inside in a temp box for those few days. That way, you will now how warm it gets there in comparison to the daily temps.

Heat is harder on the smaller tortoises as they have less body mass to work with.


----------

